# Convict breeding and Blood Parrot HIH



## Cliffizme2 (Oct 15, 2005)

2 questions...

1) I have 2 male convicts and a female convict. There are alot of little cracks and caves in my stacked sheet rock that they like to go in and out of, and I see the convicts chasing each other around the tank alot almost like they are playing tag. My question is... how will I know if they are going to breed or if they are "courting" each other? What do they do? I'm guessing the chasing has a little bit to do with it?

2) All of the blood parrot cichlids at work have HIH (hole in head) and I have alerted the fish guy but he doesn't know what to do about it, he knows alot about salt water and I think it stops there. How do you cure this and is it just caused by stress? Is it reversable?
My blood parrot is doing great and has little white dots on his fins and just has much more vibrant coloring than the dull orange ones at work, the only thing I can think of is that they are stressed out up there. I don't know anything about HIH except that it looks like it hurts.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

When two are together and the third is in the opposite corner or dead, you convicts are ready to breed.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

check out this link for the HIH
http://www.fishyfarmacy.com/articles/hexamita.html


----------

